#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Οπλισμοί εξασφάλισης διατάξης επιθυμητών αποστάσεων ράβδων οπλισμού (αποστατήρες, καβαλέτα κ.λπ.) και τιμολόγηση τους

## Mikael

Τα *καβαλέτα* όπως γνωρίζουμε είναι *υποστηρίγματα* του σιδηρού οπλισμού ενώ οι *καβίλιες* από τεμάχια Φ25 στο πλάτος της δοκού είναι *αποστασιοποιητές* (spacers). Το ερώτημα είναι αφού σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό του σιδηροπλισμού στην ΤΣΥ δεν αναλαμβάνουν καμμία εντατική κατάσταση γιατί να πληρώνονται ως σιδηροπλισμός ;

----------


## Evan

την έχω πατήσει με τις καβίλιες και τα καβαλέτα σε κοιτόστρωση

----------


## Mikael

Αγαπητέ Rigid_Joint επιμένω ότι πρέπει να γίνει αντιληπτό, ότι η ΤΣΥ του ΣΟΥΦΛΙΑ ορίζει ξεκάθαρα δια του ορισμού του ΣΙΔΗΡΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΥ ότι 
Σύμφωνα με τον Ορισμό της έννοιας σιδηροπλισμού (ΤΣΥ Γ-6 ΣΙΔΗΡΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ –Γ.3 ΟΡΙΣΜΟΙ) τα καβαλέτα τα οποία είναι *χαλύβδινα υποστηρίγματα* δηλ. δεν αποτελούν _οπλισμό_ σκυροδέματος, δεν υπάγονται στους χαλύβδινους οπλισμούς σκυροδέματος , άρθρο 38.20 και 38.20.02  αφού  α) δεν  παραλαμβάνουν τάσεις εφελκυσμού β) δεν περιορίζουν το εύρος των ρηγμάτων εφελκυσμού γ) δεν     περιορίζουν τα ρήγματα ελκυσμού που οφείλονται στις θερμοκρασιακές μεταβολές και την συστολή κατά την πήξη και δ) δεν αυξάνουν την φέρουσα ικανότητα θλιβομένων στοιχείων …..
*ΤΣΥ   ΤΕΥΧΟΣ Α΄    ΆΡΘΡΟ Γ - 6 ΣΙΔΗΡΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ*
*6.3 ΟΡΙΣΜΟΙ*
_Με την έννοια σιδηροπλισμός νοούνται όλοι εκείνοι οι σιδηροί οπλισμοί που ενσωματώνονται στη μάζα του σκυροδέματος για την επίτευξη των παρακάτω στόχων_ _:_
_α) Για την παραλαβή των τάσεων εφελκυσμού._
_β) Για τον περιορισμό του εύρους των ρηγμάτων εφελκυσμού._
_γ) Για τον περιορισμό των ρηγμάτων ελκυσμού που οφείλονται στις θερμοκρασιακές μεταβολές και την συστολή κατά την πήξη._
_δ) Για την αύξηση της φέρουσας ικανότητας θλιβομένων στοιχείων και κυρίως για τη μείωση του κινδύνου ψαθυρής θραύσης του από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα δομικού στοιχείου._

  3. Αφετέρου  σύμφωνα με τον _Κανονισμό Τεχνολογίας Χαλύβων 2008_Παράρτημα 5 – Αποστατήρες – παρ. Π5.4   Ειδικές περιπτώσεις, τα καβαλέτα διατάσονται ως υποστηρίγματα για την συγκράτηση κατά την σκυροδέτηση , των άνω οπλισμών στην προβλεπόμενη από την μελέτη θέση.
  Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τα πιο πάνω συμπεραίνεται ότι τα καβαλέτα δεν είναι σιδηροπλισμός, άρθρο 38.20.02, σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό στην Τ.Σ.Υ. 

Άρα οι Επιβλέποντες δεν πρέπει να τα πληρώνουν !!!!!!!!!! Ήδη έχω προσωπικά ενημερώσει τόσο το HELPDESK όσο και την Διεύθυνση κτιριακών Κατασκευών η οποία έχει την ίδια με εμένα άποψη.

----------


## majakoulas

1) Η ΤΣΥ είναι της οδοποιίας, επομένως αφορά έργα οδοποιίας και μόνο.
2) Σε οικοδομικά έργα, ή όπου χρησιμοποιείται τιμολόγιο οικοδομικών δεν ισχύουν τα αναγραφόμενα στην ΤΣΥ της οδοποιίας (άλλωστε στην σειρά ισχύος τευχών υπερισχύει το τιμολόγιο της ΤΣΥ)
3) Τελείως άλλα τα τιμολόγια οδοποιίας και οικοδομικών, στα πρώτα με σκυρόδεμα πληρώνει και καλούπι, με οπλισμό και αποστάτες, στα οικοδομικά έχει ξεχωριστά άρθρα και άλλες τιμές, αλλιώς πως εξηγείς την διαφορά τιμής από 1,20(ΟΙΚ) σε 1,27(ΟΔΟ)???

Επομένως αν μεν μιλάς για έργο που χρησιμοποιεί τιμολόγια οδοποιίας έχεις τυπικά δίκιο (αν και πρώτα θα πρέπει να δεις τεύχος υπολογισμών για να δεις άμα χρησιμοποιείται για διάτμηση ή περίσφιξη), άμα μιλάς για έργο με τιμολόγια οικοδομικών απλά δεν ισχύει αυτό.

----------


## Mikael

Αγαπητέ majakoulas Ήδη διορθώθηκε το άρθρο σε 38.20.02 το οποίο εκ παραδρομής εγράφη 32.20.02 και ευχαριστώ για την παρατήρηση. Το έργο είναι μεγάλο οικοδομικό. Συμφωνώ ότι η ΤΣΥ που εγκρίθηκε με το Δ17α/01/93/Φ.Ν.437 (ΦΕΚ 1556/18-10-2004) αποτελεί συμπλήρωμα του Περιγραφικού Τιμολογίου Οδοποιίας και ένα από τα 3 μέρη του Ενιαίου Τιμολογίου Οδοποιιας, βέβαια δεν είναι Πρότυπη  ΤΣΥ αλλά κάθε υπηρεσία κάνει την δική της ΤΣΥ για τα οικοδομικά (άποψη της Δ!7-HELPDESK) . Η Ε25/2004 αναγράφει επί λέξει <<β. Τεχνική Συγγραφή Υποχρεώσεων και για τις τρεις κατηγορίες, η οποία συμπληρώνει το περιγραφικό τιμολόγιο και στην οποία παραπέμπουν όλες οι αναφορές σε Τ.Σ.Υ. του περιγραφικού τιμολογίου.>> Δηλ. η ΤΣΥ , όπως δημοσιεύθηκε, αφορά την ΟΔΟΠΟΙΙΑ και μόνο, συμφωνούμε . Στο έργο που επιβλέπω τα κεφάλαια Α,Β και Γ της ΤΣΥ ΟΔΟΠΟΙΙΑΣ ο Μελετητής τα έκανε Τευχος Α και το ονόμασε ΤΣΥ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΙΚΩΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΩΝ. Γνωρίζουμε ότι η ΤΣΥ συμπληρώνει το αντίστοιχό της τιμολόγιο άρα δεν ισχύει η σειρά ισχύος τευχών στην περίπτωση συμπλήρωσης τευχών μεταξύ τους παρά μόνο στην περίπτωση αντικρουόμενων σημείων. Εγώ εφαρμόζοντας την Σύμβαση έκοψα όλα τα καβαλέτα και τις καβίλιες.

----------


## majakoulas

Επειδή κάποιος μελετητής αβίαστα έβαλε την ΤΣΥ της οδοποίας, που αναφέρεται στα άρθρα της οδοποιίας ξεκάθαρα, και δεν αφαίρεσαι τα τμήματα που αφορούν επιμέτρηση, και την χρησιμοποιεί για άρθρα οικοδομικών, και επειδή αυτή εγκρίθηκε από κάποια υπηρεσία δεν σημαίνει ότι καθίσταται νόμιμη.
Παράνομη πράξη άμα γίνει αποδεκτή από φορέα δεν σημαίνει ότι νομιμοποιείται, δηλαδή αν εγώ παρανόμως σχεδιάσω πολυκατοικία με 45% ημιυπαίθριους και για οποιοδήποτε λόγο τα σχέδια αυτά εγρκιθούν από Πολεοδομία δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως νόμιμη πολυκατοικία.
Η άποψη μου και για εδώ είναι ότι παρατύπως χρησιμοποιείται η ΤΣΥ, όσον αφορά την επιμέτρηση του οπλισμού και μόνο, και έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τα τιμολόγια τα οποία μιλάνε ξεκάθαρα για τοποθετούμενο οπλισμό, η σειρά ισχύος υπάρχει και πιστεύω ότι άμα η απόκλιση είναι μεγάλη, και ο εργολάβος έχει σοβαρούς μηχανικούς, θα κάνει προσφυγή (αν βέβαια υπάρχει το θέμα αυτό και μόνο).
Σε κάθε περίπτωση εσύ είσαι ο επιβλέποντας, εσύ και μόνο φέρεις ευθύνη έγκρισης ποσοτήτων, εσύ αποφασίζεις κατ' αρχάς και ο αντισυμβαλόμμενος έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να πράξει τα νόμιμα, επομένως τα παραπάνω αποτελούν άποψη μου και μόνο χωρίς να έχουν κανένα υποδεικτικό χαρακτήρα

----------


## Mikael

_Αγαπητέ dratsiox σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό του Σιδηροπλισμού ο Συντάξας ευτυχώς αυτό το είχε προβλέψει !!!!!

_*ΤΣΥ   ΤΕΥΧΟΣ Α΄    ΆΡΘΡΟ Γ - 6 ΣΙΔΗΡΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ*
*6.3 ΟΡΙΣΜΟΙ*_Με την έννοια σιδηροπλισμός νοούνται όλοι εκείνοι οι σιδηροί οπλισμοί που ενσωματώνονται στη μάζα του σκυροδέματος για την επίτευξη των παρακάτω στόχων_ _:
............

__ δ) Για την αύξηση της φέρουσας ικανότητας θλιβομένων στοιχείων και κυρίως για τη μείωση του κινδύνου ψαθυρής θραύσης του από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα δομικού στοιχείου

_

----------


## Mikael

Αγαπητέ majakoulas. Δυστυχώς όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν όπως πολύ καλά τα παρατήρησες διότι ήταν μεγάλο λάθος η κατάργηση του Αναλυτικού Τιμολογίου Οικοδομικών Εργασιών όπου  η ανάλυση των εργασιών ήταν αρκετά λεπτομερειακή. Στο προηγούμενο παρόμοιο μεγάλο οικοδομικό δημόσιο έργο είχα πληρώσει τα καβαλέτα διότι τότε δεν υπήρχε η ΤΣΥ του ΣΟΥΦΛΙΑ και στην ανάλυση της τιμής του σιδηρού οπλισμού (ΑΤΟΕ) δεν ήταν ανηγμένα τα καβαλέτα παρά μόνο η απομείωση (συντελεστής 1.03) κλπ. Πρέπει όμως να επισημάνω ότι η ΤΣΥ εγκρίθηκε καλώς η κακώς από το Δ.Σ. του Οργανισμού μας αλλά υπεγράφη ως συμβατικό στοιχείο από αμφότερα τα συμβαλλόμενα μέρη.

----------


## majakoulas

Το οτί εγκρίθηκε δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Άμα ενέκρινε ο οργανισμός μια ΤΣΥ που έλεγε σε 10όροφο να χρησιμοποιήσεις C12/15 τι θα γινόταν?
Αυτό δεν αποτελεί επιχείρημα, ούτε στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αποτελεί επιχείρημα η γνώση των συμβατικών τευχών κατά την υποβολή προσφοράς, καθώς επιμένω ότι υπάρχει ασυμφωνία μεταξύ τευχών, εκτός και αν στην περιγραφή των άρθρων είχε αλαχτεί η περιγραφή. Και εκεί θα πατήσει και ο εργολάβος

----------


## Mikael

Αγαπητοί  
Καταρχάς επισημαίνω ότι το έργο έχει τιμές οικοδομικών στο τιμολόγιο μελέτης όπως πρωτοδημοσιεύθηκαν από τον ΣΟΥΦΛΙΑ (ΦΕΚ Β 1939/29-12-2004). Δηλαδή ο σίδηρος έχει τιμή 0,80 ευρώ ανα Kg (χωρίς την τεκμαρτή έκπτωση 48,22%).  Εάν υπολογίσουμε με τον παλαιό ΑΤΟΕ την τιμή του σιδήρου (ΟΙΚ-3873) έχουμε 2004Γ=1,35 ευρώ και 2004Δ=1,45 ευρώ. Συγχρόνως η τιμή του σιδήρου Β-30.2 για έργο Οδοποιίας <7.000.000 ευρώ είναι 0,79 ευρώ την 18-10-2004 ημέρα δημοσίευσης του ΦΕΚ Β 1556/18-10-2004. Δηλαδή συμπίπτουν οι τιμές του σιδήρου στα Οικοδομικά και την Οδοποιία με τα ΝΕΤ (Νέα Ενιαία Τιμολόγια). Άσχετα εάν το τιμολόγιο των έργων Οδοποιίας αναγράφει στο περιγραφικό τιμολόγιο (Β-30.2) ότι "στην τιμές περιλαμβάνονται τα αναγκαία υποστηρίγματα'', ενώ στην τιμή του σιδηρού οπλισμού 38.20.02 στο τιμολόγιο Οικοδομικών εργασιών δεν αναφαίρονται καθόλου τα υποστηρίγματα. Το Περιγραφικό τιμολόγιο Οικοδομικών εργασιών εννοείται ότι συμπληρώνεται με την συμβατική ΤΣΥ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΙΚΩΝ της Σύμβασης του έργου μου, που περιέχει ακριβώς για τον σίδηρο ότι και η ΤΣΥ  Οδοποιίας.
Προσθέτω επί πλέον ότι θεσμοθετημένη ΤΣΥ για την κατηγορία Οικοδομικών εργασιών δεν υπάρχει. Οι ΠΕΤΕΠ (Προσωρινές Εθνικές Τεχνικές Προδιαγραφές), οι οποίες συντάχθηκαν από το ΙΟΚ (Ινστιτούτο Οικονομίας Κατασκευών) στο πλαίσιο των δράσεων του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ για τον
εκσυγχρονισμό του συστήματος παραγωγής των Δημοσίων Έργων, έχουν τεθεί προς διαβούλευση και βρίσκονται στο στάδιο της θεσμοθέτησης. Η ΠΕΤΕΠ 01-02-01-00_Χαλύβδινοι οπλισμοι σκυροδεματος δεν διευκρινίζει ρητά εάν τα καβαλέτα περιλαμβάνονται στην τιμή. Με την θεσμοθέτηση κατά το 2004 των Νέων Ενιαίων Τιμολογίων (ΝΕΤ) από το Υ.ΠΕ.ΧΩ.Δ.Ε., οι παλαιές Αναλύσεις Τιμών (ΑΤΕΟ, ΑΤΥΕ, ΑΤΛΕ, ΑΤΟΕ, ΑΤΕΠ) έπαυσαν οριστικά να χρησιμοποιούνται ως ΅ΆεργαλείαΆΆ κατάρτισης των προϋπολογισμών των δημοπρατουμένων έργων (δηλ. προκοστολόγησης εκ μερους του Κυρίου του Έργου).
Κάθε άρθρο των ΝΕΤ φέρει αντιστοίχηση με κάποιο από τα άρθρα των παλαιών Αναλύσεων Τιμών για τον υπολογισμό της αναθεώρησης.
Επισημαίνεται όμως ότι ο συσχετισμός αυτός δεν αφορά την τιμή μονάδος, παρά μόνον την σχετική μεταβολή της συναρτήσει του χρόνου, ακόμη και όταν γίνεται αντιστοίχηση άρθρου των ΝΕΤ με ομοειδές άρθρο των Αναλύσεων (λ.χ. χάλυβας προεντάσεως).

----------

